# South Carolina Trip in Late March



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

I am planning a trip to S.C. for the last week of March. Will be in the Charleston area for a couple days and venturing out to West S.C. for some hiking and camping mid-week.

Any recommendations for fishing or otherwise are appreciated! I'm planning on bringing a fly rod or two, but know nothing about the area. TIA!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

March is often a transitional time but can offer great fishing depending how the fronts stack up.

If you have any specific questions about fishing around here fire away and I can try to answer them.

upstate SC has some beautiful areas to explore for hiking.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

If you are venturing north and west, the upper corner of the state has the Chattooga River, and is stocked for trout DH season which ends in May. There are trails along the river that leads to Ellicott Rock, the corner boundary stone at the juncture of Ga and NC.


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

I'll add for the upstate, when I was at Clemson we used to fish where the fishnpreacher is talking about. Typically we park at Burrells Ford and fish upriver towards the state line / Ellicott Rock. Been a few years since we last went and camped up there, but it's beautiful.


----------

